# Great artists on YouTube



## danae

Enjoy!


----------



## danae

I'm curious to see when one of you will discover the value of this thread. I'll be waiting.


----------



## andruini

That first Brendel one is amazing! I love his playing.. One of the true greats..
And obviously, Paco de Lucía > world.


----------



## danae

andruini said:


> That first Brendel one is amazing! I love his playing.. One of the true greats..


Yeah, it's great isn't it? If only it were *his* playing!


----------



## andruini

Oooh right, I get it.. I admit I didn't watch it all, I was just listening..
That's pretty funny.. Well, I still love his playing


----------



## danae

Where is everyone? I guess they haven't realized what it's about and what their missing... Come on people, notice me, notice me, notice me. 

****, now everyone's gonna think this is about me... mmmmm but it's not!!! It's about taking things less seriously and having a sense of humour. 

Watch these, prrrllleeeeeeeaaaaase!!!


----------



## danae

It's been 3 days and virtually no one has discovered this thread yet. I just can't fathom it!


----------



## peterjhon09

All are great. Nice and cool.


----------



## Mirror Image

Nothing funny about this. Europeans have a strange sense of humor.


----------

